# Cataluña: Una niña agrede de forma brutal y reiterada a un menor a la salida de un colegio en Barcelona. Otro lo graba. VIDEO



## Vanatico (18 Ene 2022)

Gobierno catalan,Consejeria de Educacion y Ministerio de Igualdad de momento no se han pronunciado.


----------



## Diquesi (18 Ene 2022)

Ultimamente el zoo de BCN necesita ampliación para nuevas especies.


----------



## radium (18 Ene 2022)

Mierda de hilo


----------



## AlterEgoYo (18 Ene 2022)

La chica, un espanto; pero más degradante un chico que se deja pegar así, sin defenderse siquiera.


----------



## General Silvestre (18 Ene 2022)

Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.


----------



## blahblahblah (18 Ene 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Gobierno catalan,Consejeria de Educacion y Ministerio de Igualdad de momento no se han pronunciado.



tranquilos, con un poquitín más de inflación todo esto se resuelve. Calculo que para Abril ya no habrá ningún problema de ningún tipo.






La inflación ayuda a reducir la desigualdad, según nueva teoría económica.


https://www.infobae.com/opinion/2022/01/18/y-si-la-inflacion-permitiera-reducir-la-desigualdad/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## usuario baneado (18 Ene 2022)

Esto es una minucia en comparación con los nous catalans


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (18 Ene 2022)

Y sin hablar el català. Eso es lo más preocupante del asunto


----------



## Kalikatres (18 Ene 2022)

Qué fuerte!


----------



## Genomito (18 Ene 2022)

Tremenda sociedad de hijos de puta nos está quedando.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Ene 2022)

Y encima le llama maricon para insultarle. Eso es homofobia, no? Entonces seguro que la detienen enseguida, seguro que es de Bocs


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (18 Ene 2022)

Lo tiene todo: mugueres con el ADN incardinado, insultos homófagos, niños catalanes hablando en español... Me espero las denuncias de todos los chiringuitos pertinentes


----------



## sikBCN (18 Ene 2022)

Yo le hubiera dado más fuerte.

Vaya nenaza!


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (18 Ene 2022)

SEGURO QUE SUS PADRES SON DE VOX.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Ene 2022)

El gobierno está haciendo cosas chulísimas. Sois unos fachas y unos machistas y todo esto es un bulo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ene 2022)

De forma brutal jajaja, la debilidad del sujeto a menudo está en su mente. Cojo a la niñata del pelo y me bajo la bragueta en su boca.


----------



## Barspin (18 Ene 2022)

oye no pelien mis panas


----------



## t_chip (18 Ene 2022)

General Silvestre dijo:


> Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.



Pues yo tendría problemas, pero ella no tendría dientes.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (18 Ene 2022)

Si hubiera sido al revés, mañana sería portada de El Periódico y La Vanguardia.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Ene 2022)

Ese crío no se defiende? A mí cuando querían pegarme se quedaban sin dientes


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Ene 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Gobierno catalan,Consejeria de Educacion y Ministerio de Igualdad de momento no se han pronunciado.




Y en esto a quedado el foro, en abrir hilos sobre peleas pacomierda de colegio.


----------



## Vae Victis (19 Ene 2022)

Le ha dado poco. 
Que ser más patético.


----------



## Charles B. (19 Ene 2022)

Una chiquilla con carácter, jajaja.


----------



## Vae Victis (19 Ene 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y en esto a quedado el foro, en abrir hilos sobre peleas pacomierda de colegio.



Mientras llega Octubre, pues habra que pasar el rato ….


----------



## XRL (19 Ene 2022)

madremía y con 15 años...que pena y que asco de sociedad basura


----------



## andresitozgz (19 Ene 2022)

Mujer pegando y llamando "maricón" a un hombre...

Van a cortocircuitar los progres entre la decisión de denunciar una "nueva agresión homófoba" pero que a cambio visibilice violencia de una mujer hacia un hombre

Seguramente las televisiones optarán por silenciar y aquí no ha pasada nada... ya vendran otras agresiones homófobas cometidas por hombres a las que poder dedicarle especiales de mañana y media tarde durante un par de semanas


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (19 Ene 2022)

Bonita ciudad se está quedando. Gracias Ada!


----------



## lascanteras723 (19 Ene 2022)

Ains le gusta el niño es su manera de expresarlo.


----------



## Manufacturer (19 Ene 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Lo tiene todo: mugueres con el ADN incardinado, insultos homófagos, niños catalanes hablando en español... Me espero las denuncias de todos los chiringuitos pertinentes



Es la perfección total, es una super paradoja progre, un empate técnico de opresiones a todos los niveles.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Y en esto a quedado el foro, en abrir hilos sobre peleas pacomierda de colegio.



Mejor poner la tele, viendo la Rociito, el Bulo del Culo, la Bollera Trolera y Carlota Corredera.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Ene 2022)

A mí de crío mi madre me decía que si algún día algún otro niño me pegaba que le devolviera el puñetazo aún más fuerte de lo que él me lo había dado o que si me insultaba le insultara aún más a lo bestia.
A mí nunca me hizo mucha falta porque jamás me han hecho bullying ni me han pegado por la cara, pero aún así me ha resultado útil en el ámbito de la personalidad y de defender lo mío cuando toca.

En cambio a este chaval ¿qué le pueden haber dicho sus padres en casa para que se deje hostiar así por *una sola persona *que encima es una tía y podría reventarla tranquilamente?, ¿le han dicho en su casa que no debe rebajarse al nivel de sus abusones y solamente ignorarlos hasta que se cansen o chivarse al profe?, ¿le han dicho que si le pega a un abusón se va a meter en problemas y le van a castigar en casa?
Nunca lo sabremos pero en no pocas ocasiones el problema está en eso.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (19 Ene 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> La chica, un espanto; pero más degradante un chico que se deja pegar así, sin defenderse siquiera.



Las profes Le abran enseñado que nunca levante la mano a una mujer , a parte de minar su masculinidad la cual parece que ya no tiene .


----------



## jaimitoabogado (19 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> A mí de crío mi madre me decía que si algún día algún otro niño me pegaba que le devolviera el puñetazo aún más fuerte de lo que él me lo había dado o que si me insultaba le insultara aún más a lo bestia.
> A mí nunca me hizo mucha falta porque jamás me han hecho bullying ni me han pegado por la cara, pero aún así me ha resultado útil en el ámbito de la personalidad y de defender lo mío cuando toca.
> 
> En cambio a este chaval ¿qué le pueden haber dicho sus padres en casa para que se deje hostiar así por *una sola persona *que encima es una tía y podría reventarla tranquilamente?, ¿le han dicho en su casa que no debe rebajarse al nivel de sus abusones y solamente ignorarlos hasta que se cansen o chivarse al profe?, ¿le han dicho que si le pega a un abusón se va a meter en problemas y le van a castigar en casa?
> Nunca lo sabremos pero en no pocas ocasiones el problema está en eso.



A mi me decía que contara hasta 10 antes de pegar y luego contar Hasta 100 , luego ya me dio por un caso perdido , si decido dar no me cabreo , lo hago sin rabia alguna .


----------



## Morkulv (19 Ene 2022)

"Son seres de luz" las mujeres. "Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas". Ahora sí es hombre es delito. Que asco y rabia e impotencia me da estas cosas. La de hostias que le daría a la niñata y me la suda si acabo en una noche en un calabozo, la paliza se la lleva, defendería al pobre chaval


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2022)

Que puta rabia, que rabia, que ganas de reventar cabezas.
De estos son culpables todas las feministas y toda la izquierda, porque del discurso del "las mujeres no agreden" permite a las mujeres finalmente agredir porque saben que lo oficial es que no lo hacen, asi que en ese video no hay ninguna agresión.

Los discursos de "las mujeres no agreden" deberían ser delito.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Ene 2022)

este 8M le haran un homenaje, el chico lo unico que puede hacer es contratar un mena...


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (19 Ene 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> La chica, un espanto; pero más degradante un chico que se deja pegar así, sin defenderse siquiera.




Lo que le pasa se llama indefensión aprendida y sólo estamos viendo un vidrio de 38 segundos, a saber lo que no hemos visto: puede que lleve meses/años siendo acosado. Estamos viendo sólo la punta del iceberg. El acoso siempre empieza flojito, con motes, insultos, se va uniendo más gente por imitación y por estar del lado de los fuertes. La cosa va escalando y la gente sólo se echa las manos a la cabeza cuando ya hay evidencia de violencia física fuerte cuando la víctima ya ha sido cocinada a fuego lento, traumatizada para que le puedan hacer lo que quieran sin que reaccione.

taluec


----------



## Efraim (19 Ene 2022)

¿Ha dicho ya algo Irene Montero en su tuíster? Lo mismo alaba al muchacho y lo presenta como ejemplo de varón blanco deconstruido.


----------



## ANS² (19 Ene 2022)

qué fuerte

hablan en español a la salida del cole


----------



## TomásPlatz (19 Ene 2022)

segun carmena la violencia esta encardinada en el adn de los hombres


----------



## vayaquesi (19 Ene 2022)

Esto no va de feminismo ni nada por el estilo, aunque para según que adultos sería inaceptable que el niño tocase a la niña.

La niña parece la típica que va con el grupito de proyecto de macarrillas de su clase, se siente protegida por la manada, y se meten con el chaval que está solo. Fin de la historia.

Yo de pequeño a alguna niña le metí una hostia y es algo que no me arrepiento, porque era algo que se lo estaban buscando. Obviamente en la adolescencia y en la edad adulta no, y menos con el panorama que hay, ehh, gente del genaro.... Por cierto, también tuve peleas con niños, incluso en la adolescencia y una ya de adulto, pero vamos, supongo que eso a los de la igualda les dará igual.

Ah sí, y con un grupito de chavales tuve que ir a juicio porque intentaron robar a mis amigos, entre los cuales había una mujer.

Pues en esta sociedad tendemos a tratar a las mujeres como si fuesen seres de luz, cuando al final es como todo, las hay buena gente y otras que son unas auténticas hijas de puta, como los hombres.


----------



## Bafumat (19 Ene 2022)

Yo a mis hijos les tenia dicho que si algún día les pegaban y no se encontraban en clara minoría que se lo devolvieran bien fuerte, a ser posible patada en los cojones.

Pues el día llego y después de estarle tocando los cojones durante la mañana en el recreo recibió dos collejas, el agresor acabo recibiendo dos buenas patadas en la huevada por parte del pequeño y el mayor.

Llamada del colegio para hacer reunión y explicarme lo que había pasado y que no podía volver a pasar que la tolerancia con las agresiones era 0, tal como salimos de la reunión me los lleve a merendar un buen bocata de jamón como premio. Nunca más les volvieron a tocar los cojones.

Claro que cada caso es diferente, pero si estas mierdas se castigarán de verdad y no sólo a los agresores si no también a los espectadores las cosas serían diferentes


----------



## imaginARIO (19 Ene 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Lo tiene todo: mugueres con el ADN incardinado, insultos homófagos, niños catalanes hablando en español... Me espero las denuncias de todos los chiringuitos pertinentes



Todo menos nitidez.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (19 Ene 2022)

General Silvestre dijo:


> Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.



Pues vaya mierda de pensamiento betardo, permíteme que te diga...
Eso es a mí y ni aunque el mismísimo Dios me fulminara de un rayo ahí mismo se salva la machorra puerca.


----------



## deportista (19 Ene 2022)

educacion del PSOE, Podemos etc..


----------



## gpm (19 Ene 2022)

General Silvestre dijo:


> Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.




Con esa edad me toca una y la reviento.



Y con esta tmb


----------



## Fiallo (19 Ene 2022)

mucho juntarse con menas de mierda en BCN


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Ene 2022)

Carmen Calvo: “Lo logrado por las mujeres hasta ahora es democracia, no feminismo”

A ver el 8 DE MARZO si hablan de esto


----------



## Solitario (19 Ene 2022)

Por lo que parece la agresión se ha producido fuera del recinto escolar, por eso yo tengo la costumbre de ir a al Instituto de mi hija todos los días, y eso que ella ya es adolescente, para ver lo que se cuece, con quien se relaciona y si pasa algo actuar.

Evidentemente me pongo lejos para no molestar y tal, y lo voy a seguir haciendo mientras siga en el instituto.


----------



## pepeleches (19 Ene 2022)

Qué le habrá hecho ese cabrón desde su posición de poder para que la pobre niña tenga que reaccionar así. Fdo: Ministerio de Igualdad


----------



## audienorris1899 (19 Ene 2022)

Pobre niña, debido a la masculinidad tóxica que se respira en su hogar, no le quedó más remedio que emplear los métodos básicos de supervivencia para luchar contra un patriarcado que la oprime más que la goma de las bragas de su hermana pequeña. Son nuestras niñas y no hay nada más miserable que juzgar a una menor de edad que todavía no está formada intelectualmente, por unos hechos de los que ella no es responsable y sí la microsociedad patriarcal de su unidad familiar, seguramente compuesta por más varones que hembras.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (19 Ene 2022)

El drama de esto es que esa borrega se acabara metiendo (o tratará de hacer lo mismo) con la persona equivocada ( moro, pancho o quinqui…) y acabara en el hospital y en las estadisticas del genaro… y el gobierno progre de turno actuará endureciendo penas contra el hombre blanco heterosexual porque “hay que acabar con la lacra”…. Y la rueda sigue girando en la sociedad de subnormales


----------



## doryan (19 Ene 2022)

Eso tiene pinta de ser la típica escena en la que ella reparte a placer amparada por el grupito de matones y si el chaval se defiende le cae la del pulpo , así que opta por la indefensión parque cree que así recibirá menos.
Bullying de manual .


----------



## Gorkako (19 Ene 2022)

Con suerte identifican a la cría y pasa un tiempecito en su casa para que la aguanten sus padres... esa niña de no mucho peso vuela guay por las escaleras...


----------



## BeninExpress (19 Ene 2022)

Los que se pelean se desean..


----------



## AEM (19 Ene 2022)

ya han expulsado al chico?


----------



## Rigreor (19 Ene 2022)

Una ostia a tiempo educa más que ninguna otra cosa. Lástima que el chaval no haya hecho pedagogía, seguramente la nena contaba con apoyo y el chaval quiso evitar una paliza. Aunque fuera gay y amanerado de una ostia la pone a bailar, es lo que tiene la biología.


----------



## Mink (19 Ene 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> La chica, un espanto; pero más degradante un chico que se deja pegar así, sin defenderse siquiera.



Es bastante obvio que el chico se deja pegar porque si se defiende van a venirle 50 gitanos, moros o mierda de esa a matarlo, y encima los progres aplaudirian.


----------



## Vctrlnz (19 Ene 2022)

Pensaba que eran dos putas, la que da y la que recibe.
Pero decís que es una puta y un maricón.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ene 2022)

Hombre blanco, nadie te protegerá.

Leccion N1 de la vida tras el NWO.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Ene 2022)

Bafumat dijo:


> Yo a mis hijos les tenia dicho que si algún día les pegaban y no se encontraban en clara minoría que se lo devolvieran bien fuerte, a ser posible patada en los cojones.
> 
> Pues el día llego y después de estarle tocando los cojones durante la mañana en el recreo recibió dos collejas, el agresor acabo recibiendo dos buenas patadas en la huevada por parte del pequeño y el mayor.
> 
> ...



Como le han dado la vuelta a todo como un calcetín, lo que antes eran valores, ahora son contravalores. Las profesoras, porque son todas iguales hombres y mujeres, no quieren enfrentarse a la maquinaria que viene de muy arriba y dejan a las víctimas indefensas. Los agresores saben que llevan las de ganar y los colegios se convierten en infiernos todavía mayores que aquellos a los que yo asistí en el franquismo, donde a quien tenias pánico era a los profesores y curas.


En el fondo, todos sabemos que el problema está en la educación obligatoria y gratuita. Lo que ocurre es que es casi imposible sustraerse a ella.

La democracia es una farsa que se está quitando la careta.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (19 Ene 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Lo tiene todo: mugueres con el ADN incardinado, insultos homófagos, niños catalanes hablando en español... Me espero las denuncias de todos los chiringuitos pertinentes



No son catalanes.


----------



## Cognome (19 Ene 2022)

Ya se puede ver el resultado de que afeminar a los niños y sacralizar las niñas, da resultados.

Todos sabemos que en nuestros tiempos, sólo chicos se podían meter con otros chicos, porque era un suicidio para una niña. 

Aquí vemos la ingeniería social triunfando, el chaval ha perdido cualquier instinto biológico masculino, está completamente aniquilado por el sistema, y la criaja empoderadisima, sabiendo de sobras que es un derecho ostiar un niño y que el sistema está de su parte.

Futuro planchabragas de adulto con viogen y sentimiento de culpabilidad.

Lo mismo nos piden hacia los inmigrantes, dejarnos ostiar, atracar por ellos, perder cualquier instinto de conservación, aniquilarnos en nombre del mal.


----------



## Poncho129 (19 Ene 2022)

Espero que una manada de menas la violen.
Yo, personalmente, estoy en contra de pegar a las chicas, pero os aseguro que si una zorra me llega a rozar, es lo último que hace en su puta vida.


----------



## skinnyemail (19 Ene 2022)

Las Nenas tienen que agradar a los Menas


----------



## UnForero (19 Ene 2022)

Cuando yo era joven esto ya pasaba en Barcelona... las chicas de mi colegio iban a robar a las del colegio de al lado que salian mas tarde... Nada nuevo bajo el sol... No me sorprende...


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Ene 2022)

Seguro que está fichada... Para enrolarla en los próximos años en instituciones locales,autonómicas,nacionales o judiciales feministas.


----------



## Burboom (19 Ene 2022)

Viendo el vídeo cada vez veo más necesario vacunar con 8 dosis a estas criaturas de dios


----------



## supercuernos (19 Ene 2022)

Hablan en español, es lo normal en Barcelona, España.


----------



## Tengo razón (19 Ene 2022)

Mujer inmigrante le pega a hombre blanco por el hecho de ser hombre y además con insultos homófobos. Por menos el presidente ha montado un consejo de ministros.

A quienes le críticáis por no defenderse, las leyes viogen amparan a esa mujer y aunque exista el vídeo prevalece el YoSiTeCreo de la mujer. Y sobre todo que como el chaval levante la mano los amigos de la racista esa le dan un palizón que le dejan seco. Son así de cobardes.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

Me pasaba igual y mira que yo era un tio muy introvertido y tranquilo que pasaba de todo...pero si las provocaciones eran constantes, acababa por no conocer a nadie mientras volaban los puños. Así logré que uno dejase de dar por culo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2022)

Si él le devuelve una hostia, salen 20 tios de la nada a zurrarle


----------



## CuervoDrogado (19 Ene 2022)

Otro dia en sodoma


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (19 Ene 2022)

La hembra sólo es fuerte con el débil. Algo que –unido a su pusilanimidad y ambivalencia moral– le convierte en el ciudadano ideal de las sociedades más crueles, serviles y totalitarias.

Bill.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

Pienso como tú. Nadie debería dejarse ostiar sin dar una respuesta. Lo que pase luego, que tenga que pasar. Pero dejarse ostiar y no devolverla es vender tu dignidad y alimentar el bullying.


----------



## Pitopeto (19 Ene 2022)

Siempre habrá gente violenta en algún momento de tu vida.
O luchas o huyes, si te quedas quieto ante alguien que te agrede seguirá haciéndolo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (19 Ene 2022)

UnForero dijo:


> Cuando yo era joven esto ya pasaba en Barcelona... las chicas de mi colegio iban a robar a las del colegio de al lado que salian mas tarde... Nada nuevo bajo el sol... No me sorprende...


----------



## ironpipo (19 Ene 2022)

Estas son las consecuencias de crios que crecen en hogares desestructurados sin la educación de autoridad ni respeto adecuada, producto de una sociedad que castra al varón, mientras que a la hembra le anima a que se comporte de la peor manera. 
Me juego que ni la una ni el otro tienen en sus casas figuras paternas de referencia.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

Eso fue lo que me salvó. Después de mucho tiempo quejándome a profesores y a mis padres, vi que la situación no cambiaba. La profesora que tenía por aquel entonces era una inútil que pasaba de todo, así que estaba solo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Estas son las consecuencias de crios que crecen en hogares desestructurados sin la educación de autoridad ni respeto adecuada, producto de una sociedad que castra al varón, mientras que a la hembra le anima a que se comporte de la peor manera.
> Me juego que ni la una ni el otro tienen en sus casas figuras paternas de referencia.



Ni lo dudes. Una persona que recibe una educación coherente no se comporta así. En cierto modo, estos niñatos son víctimas de sus padres.


----------



## Casi_expepito (19 Ene 2022)

General Silvestre dijo:


> Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.



Y que le va a pasar ..... ¿va a ir a la cárcel o algo por el estilo? ..... vamos, no me jodas ..... teniendo esa edad y siendo inimputable esa pava se lleva dos ostias como dos panes .... lo que pasa es que el chaval es un mierda ....


----------



## Salchichonio (19 Ene 2022)

Ese comemierda cobarde merece este aprendizaje


----------



## Salchichonio (19 Ene 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> La chica, un espanto; pero más degradante un chico que se deja pegar así, sin defenderse siquiera.



Correcto. Merece esas ostias el puto pringado


----------



## jorobachov (19 Ene 2022)

Un cucktalan siendo derroyedo por una empoderada. Nutrisio


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> De forma brutal jajaja, *la debilidad del sujeto a menudo está en su mente. *Cojo a la niñata del pelo y me bajo la bragueta en su boca.



Ahí está la clave, desde pequeño les han inculcado esto, desde la Ezkuela Publika y de Kalidá, Hollybú, la Tele y demás.

Es como con los elefantes, que de pequeñitos los atan a una cuerda, el animal quiere deshacerse de ella, empuja y no puede; después el animal crece, y se vuelve grande y fuerte, pero en su mente la cuerda es mas fuerte que el y no se ve capaz de romperla, por eso ves en el circo como manejan a un animal tan grande y fuerte como el elefante, como si fuera un perrillo, con una simple cuerda.... eso es lo que les han hecho a los chavales de hoy en día en la escuela.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Eso fue lo que me salvó. Después de mucho tiempo quejándome a profesores y a mis padres, vi que la situación no cambiaba.* La profesora que tenía por aquel entonces era una inútil que pasaba de todo,* así que estaba solo.



No, no te confundas, no pasaba de todo, estaba compinchada con los acosadores.


----------



## Sputnik (19 Ene 2022)

Muy bien, el unico detalle es que solo veo a una mostrenca y a un bulto que no se que es, pero un hombre desde luego no.

Next


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (19 Ene 2022)

Cuando el pobre despierte y le meta una paliza vendrán los lloros y el "muuuh machismoo".


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Ene 2022)

Lleva una mochila del Barça, tiene que ser mala persona.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No, no te confundas, no pasaba de todo, estaba compinchada con los acosadores.



Pues no sé qué motivo puede tener un docente para permitir algo así. Yo solo sé que pasé por una mala época y solo yo pude plantar cara.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahí está la clave, desde pequeño les han inculcado esto, desde la Ezkuela Publika y de Kalidá, Hollybú, la Tele y demás.
> 
> Es como con los elefantes, que de pequeñitos los atan a una cuerda, el animal quiere deshacerse de ella, empuja y no puede; después el animal crece, y se vuelve grande y fuerte, pero en su mente la cuerda es mas fuerte que el y no se ve capaz de romperla, por eso ves en el circo como manejan a un animal tan grande y fuerte como el elefante, como si fuera un perrillo, con una simple cuerda.... eso es lo que les han hecho a los chavales de hoy en día en la escuela.



Han manginizado a los hombres, eso ya se ve en la juventud de ahora, todos finos y delicados. No hay arrojo en estos jóvenes, porque la tv y la sociedad les han enseñado a someterse a las feminazis.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pues no sé qué motivo puede tener un docente para permitir algo así. Yo solo sé que pasé por una mala época y solo yo pude plantar cara.



Lo ven como "el orden natural", y se apoyan en los acosadores para mantener su autoridad, es mas, cuando los acosadores maltratan a sus victimas, ellas miran por el rabillo del ojo y disfrutan.... pero ay, si uno de los acosados se rebota, entonces si, entonces acuden raudas e indignadas, e intervienen!!

Tampoco es algo exculsivo de las escuelas, también sucede en las cárceles, el Pastor necesita a su Perro para tener controlado al Rebaño.







Y eso, sucede en las escuelas, porque los adultos que hay allí, especialmente las mujeres, no son mentalmente adultos, y no saben hacer prevalecer su autoridad para controlar a los niños; así de claro, y este es un motivo, entre otros, por el que defiendo la escuela segregada por sexos.


----------



## elpaguitas (19 Ene 2022)

la guaja no le falta razon, 3 mariconas, 1 que se deja y otros que permiten que le agredan.


----------



## Poseidón (19 Ene 2022)

Y los profesores pasan claro. Son puta escoria, de la peor.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Como la mayoría de "profesores" son gente emocionalmente inmadura, no adultos como Dios manda, tienden a ser los compiyoguis de los acosadores, para reafirmar su autoridad, porque como adultos son conscientes que los acosadores no solo tienen en vereda a aquel que sufre su acoso, sino al resto de alumnos que, o se suman al acoso como palmeros, o son unos cobardes que sabiendo que eso está mal, se ponen de perfil, pues si te acosan a ti, se quita la presión de encima porque no les acosan a ellos.

En cierto modo, los profesores usan a los acosadores del mismo modo que un pastor usa a su perro, para manejar el rebaño.

Y en el caso de las profesoras, cuando el acosador agrede a sus victimas, ellas miran por el rabillo del ojo y disfrutan, incluso se mojan, viendo a su "Alfa" darle una tunda al mas Beta; si te fijas, todos los casos de profesoras que se lian con alumnos, lo hacen siempre con los mas malotes, cosa que confirma lo que tu expones, son compiyoguis.

Y por eso son las primeras en indignarse, y acurrir raudas a parar la pelea, en cuanto el Beta se defiende; pero como se atreve este betilla a defenderse de mi Alfa y alterar "el orden natural"?

Eso, exactamente eso, fué lo que sucedió con el Zangief Kid....





Como no, ya salieron los Periolistos de los Mass Mierda poniendose del lado del Cani Redneck Acosador....



Pues eso es algo que, por ejemplo, podemos ver hoy en día a otro nivel, por ejemplo, con los Políticos y Periolistos de Izquierdas y los Menas, es lo mismo que el compadreo entre Profesores y Acosadores, pero a una escala mas grande.












Internacional: - Un buen samaritano se quitó su abrigo para dárselo a un negro que dormía en las calles y el nigga le agradecio robandolo y lo golpea.


Un buen samaritano se quitó su abrigo para dárselo a una persona que dormía en las calles en medio del frío de Nueva York, sin embargo, se llevó una terrible sorpresa.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> A quienes le críticáis por no defenderse, las leyes viogen amparan a esa mujer y aunque exista el vídeo prevalece el YoSiTeCreo de la mujer. Y sobre todo que como el chaval levante la mano los amigos de la racista esa le dan un palizón que le dejan seco. Son así de cobardes.



Si no sabes no hables, porque si lo haces quedas como un cuñado, no la LVG no se aplica a agresiones fuera de la pareja y menos a esas edades donde som directamemte inimputables.




Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> A quienes le críticáis por no defenderse, las leyes viogen amparan a esa mujer y aunque exista el vídeo prevalece el YoSiTeCreo de la mujer. Y sobre todo que como el chaval levante la mano los amigos de la racista esa le dan un palizón que le dejan seco. Son así de cobardes.



Si no sabes no hables, porque si lo haces quedas como un cuñado, no la LVG no se aplica a agresiones fuera de la pareja y menos a esas edades donde som directamemte inimputables.




Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> A quienes le críticáis por no defenderse, las leyes viogen amparan a esa mujer y aunque exista el vídeo prevalece el YoSiTeCreo de la mujer. Y sobre todo que como el chaval levante la mano los amigos de la racista esa le dan un palizón que le dejan seco. Son así de cobardes.



Si no sabes no hables, porque si lo haces quedas como un cuñado, no la LVG no se aplica a agresiones fuera de la pareja y menos a esas edades donde son directamemte inimputables.




Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackest (19 Ene 2022)

Tengo razón dijo:


> A quienes le críticáis por no defenderse, las leyes viogen amparan a esa mujer y aunque exista el vídeo prevalece el YoSiTeCreo de la mujer. Y sobre todo que como el chaval levante la mano los amigos de la racista esa le dan un palizón que le dejan seco. Son así de cobardes.



Si no sabes no hables, porque si lo haces quedas como un cuñado, no la LVG no se aplica a agresiones fuera de la pareja y menos a esas edades donde son directamemte inimputables.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Christine Lagarde (19 Ene 2022)

Es el pan de cada día a la salida de cualquier instituto... Con el añadido que hay cada vez más acosadoras que acosadores.


----------



## tv eye (19 Ene 2022)

Son seres de luz sanos, la culpa es del heteropatriarcado.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (19 Ene 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> No son catalanes.



Pues yo diría que sí. Tienen hasta el típico acento de aquella región


----------



## CANCERVERO (19 Ene 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Gobierno catalan,Consejeria de Educacion y Ministerio de Igualdad de momento no se han pronunciado.



Las hijas de puta, ya comienzan a serlo desde que las destetan.


----------



## Menchi (19 Ene 2022)

Indefensión aprendida.

Ese chico tiene muy interiorizado que hace mal si le devuelve las hostias que está recibiendo y más si es una chica quien lo hace. Los buenos chicos no hacen eso, no se defienden de sus agresores, menos de sus agresoras.

Y a eso nos lleva a los hombres este sistema educativo, a tolerar ese tipo de violencia sin que reciba su justa respuesta que es echarle los dientes abajo a todo el que te toque los cojones sea tío, tía o la puta madre que lo parió a uno ya.

Por eso es tan importante que los chicos tengan un mentor hombre de pequeños. Las madres y las profesoras son castradoras porque no dejan a los chicos comportarse como tal y le meten en la cabeza como tiene que ser un comportamiento adecuado. Y al ser mujeres lo que le meten en la cabeza es esa programación que a ellas mismas les hace decir que quieren buenos chicos pero que a la hora de la verdad se mojan y se abren de piernas con el malote cabronazo.


----------



## Vanatico (19 Ene 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Y los profesores pasan claro. Son puta escoria, de la peor.



Un poquito de comprension con los profesores en Cataluña que estan muy liados con el tema de la inmersion linguistica.Estos temas son secundarios.

Pasa lo mismo que el tema de Nissan,habia cosas mas importantes que los puestos de trabajo.Ahora se quejan...









Adiós a Nissan: “A la Generalitat le interesaban más los lacitos que los coches”


Este mes debería oficializarse el acuerdo para el traspaso de las tres plantas de la Zona Franca de Barcelona a QEV Tecnologies




www.larazon.es


----------



## baifo (19 Ene 2022)

General Silvestre dijo:


> Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.



Que va a saber ... es un pardillo , educado por sus padres para ser un pardillo.


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Ene 2022)

Hot Monkey Triana dijo:


> SEGURO QUE SUS PADRES SON DE VOX.



Los del agredido, no?


----------



## Pandimoni (19 Ene 2022)

Sputnik dijo:


> Muy bien, el unico detalle es que solo veo a una mostrenca y a un bulto que no se que es, pero un hombre desde luego no.
> 
> Next



Estás tú para hablar de monstrencas.


----------



## LionelMemphis (19 Ene 2022)

Joder en mi época hasta los mariquitas tenían más sangre que los chavales ahora. Recuerdo en el instituto una situación parecida. Fue una chavala a insultar y a tocar los cojones al marica de la clase y este se revolvió la engancho de los pelos y la dejo sin dientes contra el tronco de un árbol o una farola ya no me acuerdo.


----------



## Coln (19 Ene 2022)

Una cosa es no defenderse y otra cosa es dejarse pegar, se podría cubrir por lo menos.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (19 Ene 2022)

De los episodios más patéticos que he visto como alumno de instituto fue el de una profesora jovenzuela de filosofía impartiendo ética, compadreando con el grupo de los figurines y las figurinas de clase mientras presumía de "pedazo borrachera que me pillé con mis colegas". 
Bochornoso pero muy educativo; adquirir la consciencia de que los profesores no son seres de luz, si no que la educación está lleno de gañanes y gañanas que andan por ahí para con la intención de pillar curro cómodo, es impagable.

Ya de adulto estar en una conversación con ellos y ver como tratar de rizar el rizo para descargar de pena a los matoncillos del aula es más bochornoso aún; y sí, más ellas que ellos que tirarán de todos los tópico que hagan falta para no reconocer que siguen mordiéndose los labios por los macarrillas de aula, aunque ahora lo proyecten con sus alumnos. "Es que luego los ves por la calle y te saludan...no son tan malos en el fondo, jijiji".

Devaneos existenciales y batallitos de los que aún llamábamos a los maestros por Don y Doña.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

Christine Lagarde dijo:


> Es el pan de cada día a la salida de cualquier instituto... Con el añadido que hay cada vez más acosadoras que acosadores.



Gracias al sistema educativo y al cine y tv, que les convencen a ellos para ser unos manginas sometidos y a ellas unas feminazis


----------



## oso_perez (19 Ene 2022)

Me ha hecho recordar el artículo de Pérez Reverte en el que trata el caso de un niño que se defendió.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (19 Ene 2022)

Menudo bebesojas que seguro ha sido adoctrinado por padres progres y charos para ni defenderse si un ser de luz con coño le arrea. Lo único bueno de la invasión de Mohameds será que con el Islam se acabara esto de raiz


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que, en mi experiencia, la inmensa mayoría de profesores son gentuza de muy baja moral y con problemas emocionales e, incluso, mentales. Normal que toleren estas movidas.


----------



## Akira. (19 Ene 2022)

Cosas que han pasado siempre.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Ene 2022)

¿Qué cojones les enseñan a los chavales de las ciudades para amariconarlos de esa forma?

Si no quieres pelear porque vas de puto Gandhi, pírate corriendo. Pero no te tires panza arriba como el gato de tu abuela, joder.

Y la choni esa está tan crecidita que cuando le den la primera ostia de verdad le va a quedar el trauma de por vida. Juas, las niñatas de hoy en día se creen Wonder Woman porque los niños no se atreven a tocarlas. En cuanto por fin se dan cuenta de la diferencia de fuerza entre varones y mujeres tienen una crisis existencial.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (19 Ene 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones les enseñan a los chavales de las ciudades para amariconarlos de esa forma?
> 
> Si no quieres pelear porque vas de puto Gandhi, pírate corriendo. Pero no te tires panza arriba como el gato de tu abuela, joder.
> 
> Y la choni esa está tan crecidita que cuando le den la primera ostia de verdad le va a quedar el trauma de por vida. Juas, las niñatas de hoy en día se creen Wonder Woman porque los niños no se atreven a tocarlas. En cuanto por fin se dan cuenta de la diferencia de fuerza entre varones y mujeres tienen una crisis existencial.



Probablemente para el chaval el problema no sea tanto la chavala, si no la compañía que va con ella, que le hace la cobertura y que si el otro se le va la mano aún recibe por partida triple.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

El chaval será un chaval tranquilo o introvertido que no quiere problemas, y tiene que aguantar que mierdas como esa niña le insulten, le peguen y le traumaticen. Hasta que el chaval gane algo de cuerpo y aprenda que se tiene que revolver (en contra de lo que le dicen) necesita a alguien que le defienda. Ahí se necesitan hamijos, compañeros, hermanos,... que le den un buen merecido a esa niñata y que aprenda que no puede ir por el mundo así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones les enseñan a los chavales de las ciudades para amariconarlos de esa forma?
> 
> Si no quieres pelear porque vas de puto Gandhi, pírate corriendo. Pero no te tires panza arriba como el gato de tu abuela, joder.
> 
> Y la choni esa está tan crecidita que cuando le den la primera ostia de verdad le va a quedar el trauma de por vida. Juas, las niñatas de hoy en día se creen Wonder Woman porque los niños no se atreven a tocarlas. En cuanto por fin se dan cuenta de la diferencia de fuerza entre varones y mujeres tienen una crisis existencial.



Se encontrará ella misma con el problema cuando su malote le gire la cara. El problema es que nos culparán a todos de las decisiones de estas niñatas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Ene 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> La chica, un espanto; pero más degradante un chico que se deja pegar así, sin defenderse siquiera.



Efectivamente , en mis tiempos no nos temblaba el pulso por darle una hostia a una niña , hoy en día los educan AMARICONADOS!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Sietebailes (19 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo que quieren ver, locas empoderadas zumbandole al afeminado.

Todo se ha cumplido.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (19 Ene 2022)

El seny i valores que le confieren esa mochila.


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Ene 2022)

General Silvestre dijo:


> Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.



siendo menor no hay ningún problema.


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Ene 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> El seny i valores que le confieren esa mochila.



esta chusma tienen de catalanes lo que yo de ruso.

son barriobajeros españolazos viviendo en cataluña

la gente catalana es de clase social más alta.

debe ser algún colegio en la periferia de bcn, donde hay la chusma pobre.


----------



## Fuego purificador (19 Ene 2022)

O no. Puede darse el caso de que en otro momento le acorrale con su pandillita para arreglar cuentas.

Aún con eso merece la pena el riesgo.



RayoSombrio dijo:


> Eso fue lo que me salvó. Después de mucho tiempo quejándome a profesores y a mis padres, vi que la situación no cambiaba. La profesora que tenía por aquel entonces era una inútil que pasaba de todo, así que estaba solo.



No pasa nada si los progresores toleran la violencia y así has de hacérselo saber: - Hasta el momento has permanecido al margen. No vayas a a intervenir ahora con lo que vendrá. Y la liaré tan gorda que se sabrá de tu complicidad.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si él le devuelve una hostia, salen 20 tios de la nada a zurrarle



Hay un factor clave en esto, que tú siempre dices y que has pasado por alto. Que hasta en el propio foro jijijajean y hacen gracietas cuando la mujer agrede al hombre, sobre todo en las primeras páginas del hilo.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ene 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Habría que saber qué ha ocurrido antes.
> 
> Cuando mi hija mayor tenía unos 10 años llegó del colegio muy seria con la cara roja de haber llorado pero no quiso decir nada, fue mi hija pequeña después de sonsacarla quien nos dijo que los niños mayores del autobús del colegio se metían con ella, empujándola y tirándole del pelo. Conseguí que mi hija mayor me contase que llevaba una semana siendo acosada por alguno niños mayores porque estaba segura de que otro niño de su edad les iba diciendo a los mayores que ella iba contando cosas feas de ellos, aunque no sabía decir qué porque eran invenciones.
> 
> ...



JA!

La actitud de la pequeña zorra psicópata lo dice todo.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Ene 2022)

Notición dos crios haciendo lo que se hace muy a menudo en cualquier colegio.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Bafumat dijo:


> Yo a mis hijos les tenia dicho que si algún día les pegaban y no se encontraban en clara minoría que se lo devolvieran bien fuerte, a ser posible patada en los cojones.
> 
> Pues el día llego y después de estarle tocando los cojones durante la mañana en el recreo recibió dos collejas, el agresor acabo recibiendo dos buenas patadas en la huevada por parte del pequeño y el mayor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Sietebailes dijo:


> Esto es lo que quieren ver, locas empoderadas zumbandole al afeminado.
> 
> Todo se ha cumplido.



Es la constatación del éxito del Feminismo, las políticas de "Igualdad" y la Ezkuela Publika y de Kalidá.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> De los episodios más patéticos que he visto como alumno de instituto fue el de una profesora jovenzuela de filosofía impartiendo ética, compadreando con el grupo de los figurines y las figurinas de clase mientras presumía de "pedazo borrachera que me pillé con mis colegas".
> Bochornoso pero muy educativo; *adquirir la consciencia de que los profesores no son seres de luz, si no que la educación está lleno de gañanes y gañanas que andan por ahí para con la intención de pillar curro cómodo, es impagable.*
> 
> Ya de adulto estar en una conversación con ellos y ver como tratar de rizar el rizo para descargar de pena a los matoncillos del aula es más bochornoso aún; y sí, más ellas que ellos que tirarán de todos los tópico que hagan falta para no reconocer que siguen mordiéndose los labios por los macarrillas de aula, aunque ahora lo proyecten con sus alumnos. "Es que luego los ves por la calle y te saludan...no son tan malos en el fondo, jijiji".
> ...



Gentuza así de inmadura no puede estar a cargo de menores, por su seguridad y su integridad moral, debería estar prohibido, así de claro.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Indefensión aprendida.
> 
> Ese chico tiene muy interiorizado que hace mal si le devuelve las hostias que está recibiendo y más si es una chica quien lo hace. Los buenos chicos no hacen eso, no se defienden de sus agresores, menos de sus agresoras.
> 
> ...



Podría citar Cobra Kai, pero no deja de ser ficción, por lo que te citaré un caso real, pese a que hoy en día sea una celebridad; se trata de Omar Montes.

Hijo de padres divorciados, la custodia la tuvo la madre, como extraescolar hacía teatro infantil y sufría acoso en el colegio, porque el chaval no se defendía, se quedaba paralizado.... hasta que un día un amigo le habló de practicar Boxeo, no por casualidad, el deporte que practicaba su padre, porque en el fondo lo que hacía practicando boxeo, era buscar su referente paterno, osease, su padre boxeador.

O Omar Montes desvela uno de sus peores episodios de bullying: "Me desfiguraron la cara"








Omar Montes habla de su pasión por el boxeo: “Resucité como el ave Fénix” 







Si, ya lo sé, al ser de padre moro y madre gitana, tiene licéncia de Corso para ejercer su masculinidad sin complejos en Telecirco, ahorraros el comentario, centraros en lo importante, como la auséncia de referente paterno le convirtió en victima del bullyng, y como el recuperarlo le hizo ser un buen boxeador al que nadie se atrevía a tocarle los cojones.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Por eso no hay que tener piedad con los palmeros, los palmeros son los peores, no tienen valor para pegarte, pero jalean al que lo hace, por eso es importante que los palmeros paguen caro, que no salgan indemnes, que sufran.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

__





Inmigración: - Detenido un profesor (24 años) de un colegio de Palma por mantener sexo con cuatro de sus alumnas


Aquí dicen que son bolivarianos y colombianos: Un exprofesor y dos amigos, detenidos por abusar sexualmente de varias menores en Palma Detenido un profesor de un colegio de Palma por mantener sexo con cuatro de sus alumnas El docente fue apartado de inmediato del centro al trascender que...




www.burbuja.info









__





[Nutrición educacional] Expulsan a una profesora en EEUU por sugerir a sus alumnos jurar lealtad a la bandera LGBT


https://www.abc.es/recreo/abci-expulsan-profesora-sugerir-alumnos-jurar-lealtad-bandera-lgbt-202110161312_noticia.html Expulsan a una profesora por sugerir a sus alumnos jurar lealtad a la bandera LGBT Previamente había retirado la insignia nacional Un distrito escolar de California ha...




www.burbuja.info









__





Detenida en Florida una profesora embarazada de 41 años por mantener relaciones sexuales con un alumno de 14


EFE Miami EL MUNDO Madrid Actualizado Sábado, 9 octubre 2021 - 18:48 Compartir en Facebook Compartir en Twitter Enviar por email Ver 6 comentarios En lo que va de octubre, tres docentes han sido acusados en Florida de agresiones o relaciones inapropiadas con menores Heiry Calvi, a la...




www.burbuja.info









__





Funcionario Progre Profesor de Literatura en el instituto, al banquillo por "pedir de salir" a sus alumnas


Pederastia y NWO a toda máquina... Podríamos tener un interesante debate en este hilo. Pero gracias a la ley mordaza (que mantiene el PSOE) y a la monitorización activa de las redes por parte de la guardia civil, siguiendo órdenes del ministro del interior homosexual del gobierno...




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesor intenta ligar con alumnas y termina en juicio


https://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/profesor-instituto-asturiano-alumna-como-estas-guapa-20210616150325-nt.html La Fiscalía del Principado de Asturias solicita la condena de un profesor interino de Literatura acusado de acosar a dos alumnas, menores de edad, en un instituto del centro de la...




www.burbuja.info









__





Envían a prisión a una profesora de EE.UU. que tuvo sexo con dos alumnos y que reclamó su derecho a hacerlo


Una profesora de una escuela de educación secundaria en la ciudad estadounidense de Decatur, Alabama, ha sido condenada a 10 años de prisión por haber mantenido relaciones sexuales con dos estudiantes menores de 19 años, informa la revista People. Carrie Cabri Witt, de 48 años, fue detenida en...




www.burbuja.info









__





Condenado profesor por acostarse con alumna de 13 años a once años de cárcel y quince de inhabilitación


https://www.informacion.es/sucesos/2021/04/09/condenado-profesor-aspe-acostarse-alumna-46284320.html Entiendo que fue consentido pero por su edad se considera abuso. Parece que fue condenado por el testimonio de ella y ciertos whatsapps que mantuvieron. Fijaos si deja (o dejó) de aparecer...




www.burbuja.info









__





Sector Público: - Charo-profesora suspende a los alumnos que no tengan perspectiva de género


Y alardea de ello en Twitter: Será fake? hasta se llama Charo meparto:




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesora de 24 pizpireta se tira a un alumno de 14 de educación especial


Primero lo importante. Las fotos: (foto de detenida) Vamos con la noticia: Teacher, 24, who had sex with student, 14, & sent him lingerie pics walks free Resumen: Profesora que trabaja en un centro de educación especial va a casa de un alumno a darle clases y tiene...




www.burbuja.info













Alumnos y profesores de un instituto en Mallorca se ponen una falda para demostrar su rechazo hacia la homofobia


Faldas por la igualdad de género en institutos de Mallorca Los alumnos se ponen una falda para demostrar su rechazo hacia la homofobia PALMA | 05·11·20 | 11:59 | Actualizado a las 13:52...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/profesoras-dicen-a-alumnas-cuidado-con-el-hombre-un-delito-de-odio-y-no-pasa-nada-vaya-mierda-de-padres-espanoles-video.1388923/







__





Sector Público: - Una profesora, a sus alumnos: "Hay un montón de violadores, os tendría que preocupar por vuestra condición de hombres"


EDITO: IMPORTANTE: En esta pagina se da informacion sobre como dennciar delitos de odio. STOP RADICALISMOS Concretamente podeis mandar un email a stop-radicalismos@interior.es Asi que nada, el que quiera ayudar, ya sabe, puede mandar un email con la noticia para que se investigue a esta...




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesora psicópata, hija de puta y loca del coño, es despedida por hacer bromas humillantes a sus alumnos de párvulos (vídeo)







www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/una-profesora-se-folla-a-cinco-alumnos-de-una-escuela-de-elite.1259102/







__





Detenida una profesora por hacerle 3 felaciones a un alumno en el viaje de fin de curso


Detenida una profesora por hacerle 3 felaciones a un alumno en el viaje de fin de curso




www.burbuja.info









__





Universitaria explica el odio y la discriminación que sufrió por parte de profesores y alumnos por decir que era cristiana







www.burbuja.info









__





Confesión: Los profesores suspendemos a alumnos para cumplir "el cupo"


En algunas clases nos dicen que han de suspender como mínimo un 10% de alumnos (Me lo invento) y en muchos casos no hay problema, porque entre los no presentados y los que van a ver si suena la flauta llegar a ese 10% es muy fácil. Sin embargo a veces hay que elegir al azar a algunos pobres...




www.burbuja.info









__





Quim Torra permite espiar a profesores y alumnos en los recreos para ver si hablan catalán


La Asamblea por una Escuela Bilingüe (AEB) ya ha denunciado estas actividades ante el Defensor del Pueblo y el Ministerio de Educación. La persecución del castellano en las escuelas catalanas cuenta con un nuevo capítulo. La Plataforma per la Llengua, ONG volcada en la inmersión lingüística y...




www.burbuja.info









__





Detenida una profesora de matemáticas por follarse a tres alumnos en USA


¡Toma clases de repaso! Detenida una profe de matemáticas por tirarse a tres alumnos Se llama Erin Elizabeth McAuliffe, tiene 25 años, es profesora de matemáticas y se enfrenta a una condena que le podría hacer pasar hasta cinco años en la cárcel y a pagar una multa de hasta 20.000 dólares...




www.burbuja.info









__





Sociedad: - Profesora agrede a una alumna por dibujar una bandera de España


Denuncian la agresión de una profesora a una niña en un colegio de Tarrasa por dibujar la bandera de España. La profesora llegó por detrás, la levantó de la silla y la tiró al suelo. Después la echó de clase mientras la agarraba por el cuello”, cuenta Lourdes, la madre de la menor, lo ocurrido...




www.burbuja.info









__





Adoctrinamiento. Una profesora defiende ante sus alumnos que "a los niños hay que castrarlos al nacer". Vídeo


Vídeo mas completo en éste enlace: Canarias: Aurelia Vera, concejal del PSOE defiende ante sus alumnos que "a los niños hay que castrarlos al nacer" Una profesora y concejal del PSOE defiende ante sus alumnos que "a los niños hay que castrarlos al nacer" Esta polémica conversación ha llegado a...




www.burbuja.info









__





Gijón. Profesora de 30 y pico se lía con alumno de 16.


Escándalo en Gijón: Apartada una profesora por mantener relaciones con un alumno de 16 años ¿Es delito que una profesora mantenga relaciones sexuales con un alumno menor? Expulsada una profesora de un colegio de Gijón por beneficiarse a un niño de la ESO La noticia es de hace un año. No...




www.burbuja.info









__





Ordenan a los profesores de NY que favorezcan a los alumnos negros


El New York Post ha contado cómo en los seminarios sobre racial equity les explican a los profesores y superintendentes que han de prestar más atención y ayudar lo más posible a los alumnos negros. Que no importa que el negro sea de clase media y el blanco pobre, que aún así el blanco tiene más...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/profesora-de-34-anos-envio-un-video-masturbandose-a-un-alumno-de-14-anos.1153286/







__





Los profesores rechazan que les evalúen sus alumnos


Los docentes de la ESO no quieren que los estudiantes les sometan a evaluaciones de carácter informativo tal y como ha propuesto al Gobierno el Consejo Escolar del Estado Los profesores rechazan que les evalúen sus alumnos Hombre, pues no me parece mal, si en un colegio de la eso el 95%...




www.burbuja.info













USA: Nuevo caso de profesora que abusa de alumno de 13 años. Y sí, vuelve a estar buena la profe.


"Bebé, te quiero todos los días para mí": los chats de una maestra que abusó de un alumno de 13 años - 19/12/2018 - Clarín.com




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesor Andaluz muy cabreado al saber que sus alumnos han votado a VOX


Juanito Libritos es el apodo de un profesor de Torremolinos bastante activo en redes sociales. Estos son todos los datos que podemos extraer (y deducir) de su cuenta de Twitter. En esta red social, donde tiene 16,5 mil seguidores, ha compartido un hilo -o sucesión de tuits- donde reflexiona...




www.burbuja.info









__





Ideología de género: Profesora quiere pintar los labios de un alumno y no se deja


Profesora quiere pintar los labios de un alumno y no se deja - YouTube




www.burbuja.info













Gran Bretaña: Profesora de 29 años se cepilla a alumno chortino de 16 años a pelito en los baños de


Además le envió 295 mensajes, 23 llamadas, 13 mensajes en el contestador y 8 mensajes multimedia. Eleanor Wilson trial: New witness comes forward after reading Mirror coverage of 'plane sex' teacher case - Mirror Online La explicación "práctica" que dio una maestra para rechazar el...




www.burbuja.info









__





Sucesos: - Despiden a una profesora por enviar a un alumno fotos suyas desnudas y por besarlo en clase


Chelsea Hahn, una profesora de 25 años de una escuela en Ewing, Nueva Jersey, ha sido despedida, supuestamente, por besar a un estudiante de 17 años en clase, así como por enviarle fotos suyas desnuda y mensajes inapropiados, informa the Trentonian. La Policía del municipio de Ewing arrestó...




www.burbuja.info









__





Una profesora de Gijón, apartada de la docencia por mantener una relación con un alumno menor de 16


Una profesora de Gijón, apartada de la docencia por mantener una relación con un alumno menor de 16 años | El Comercio




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesora de 37, pide "tutela" de alumno de 14 y un año después tiene un hijo.


Convenció a los padres de su alumno de que lo dejaran vivir con ella para ‘guiarlo’, un año después salió en embarazo de él La maestra de 37 años convenció a los padres de uno de sus alumnos que lo dejaran vivir con ella, todo con el fin de guiar al adolescente que por aquel entonces...




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesora obliga a alumno de 14 a tener relaciones y drogarse


Profesora de ciencia, pescadora sexy y algo más: sedujo y abusó de un alumno de 14 años a quien además drogaba Stephanie Peterson lo buscaba tarde por su vivienda para tener sexo. Además, lo hacía fumar marihuana Stephanie Peterson, de 26 años, fue arrestada en New Smyrna, Florida...




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesora de biología es pillada semidesnuda en coche con su alumno de 16


Una profesora fue hallada semidesnuda en un auto con uno de sus alumnos y fue detenida Elizabeth Heaton Taylor, de 27 años, es acusada de abusar sexualmente de un menor. Según las autoridades, había mantenido relaciones sexuales con el alumno de 16 años en al menos dos oportunidades...




www.burbuja.info









__





Los profesores acusados de incitar al odio tras el 1-O culpan a los alumnos


Hijosdeputa estos y los que defendieron el uso de niños como escudos humanos el 1-O y manifestaciones varias Tres de los trece profesores citados a declarar por la Fiscalía de Barcelona acusados de discriminación y de incitación al odio contra las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado han...




www.burbuja.info









__





Profesora le pide lujuriosa tarea a alumno y estudiante la cumplió al 100%


Profesora le pide lujuriosa tarea a alumno y estudiante la cumplió al 100%: tuvieron sexo en un parque. Alyssia Marie Reddy es una profesora de 28 años que fue arrestada en la ciudad estadounidense de Pensilvania tras tener relaciones sexuales con un alumno. La docente le envió en...




www.burbuja.info











__





INFANTICIDIO DOCENTE: Bakunan a un niño de 10 años en un colegio de Valencia SIN EL CONSENTIMIENTO de sus padres, que lo han denunciado


Bueno, pues está claro que nos llevan a un enfrentamiento civil. La Hora del siglo XXI es esta, de nosotros depende de cómo será el resto del siglo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ivanito (25 Mar 2022)

El niño se deja pegar posiblemente porque esa chica tendrá amigos mayores que la defenderán si se las devuelve y la tumba.

Las peores chicas de mi escuela iban con gitanos mucho mayores y nadie las tosía, y no precisamente porque supieran dar hostias como panes.

Ante esas chicas es mejor dejarse pegar porque mucho daño no te va a hacer una mujer, y menos una niña, pero si sus amigos.

La otra posibilidad es que sea maricon de verdad y tenga menos testosterona que ella, que no lo descarto.


----------



## XRL (25 Mar 2022)

Solitario dijo:


> Por lo que parece la agresión se ha producido fuera del recinto escolar, por eso yo tengo la costumbre de ir a al Instituto de mi hija todos los días, y eso que ella ya es adolescente, para ver lo que se cuece, con quien se relaciona y si pasa algo actuar.
> 
> Evidentemente me pongo lejos para no molestar y tal, y lo voy a seguir haciendo mientras siga en el instituto.



y bien que haces,recuerdo yo hace 20 años que íba y se juntaba toda la chusma a pegarse...


----------



## OCALO (25 Mar 2022)

no entiendo lo de que te den de ostias y te quedes recibiendo.




Antes, se salía por patas.
Con un poco de suerte te alcanzaban en un callejón oscuro. Donde la suerte cambiaba.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Mar 2022)

OCALO dijo:


> no entiendo lo de que te den de ostias y te quedes recibiendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo era muy introvertido de pequeño, pero solo salí por patas una vez ante uno grande. Cuando empecé a devolverlas, se acabó la tontería.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Mar 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Yo era muy introvertido de pequeño, pero solo salí por patas una vez ante uno grande. Cuando empecé a devolverlas, se acabó la tontería.



Sasto. Y tener carácter. Que vean que no te amedrentas.


----------



## NORDWAND (25 Mar 2022)

General Silvestre dijo:


> Porque sabe que si lo hace el que tiene problemas es él.



que lo tiene interiorizado, seguro.


----------

